# Some kind of rotala?



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey guys I bought this a while ago but I'm not sure what it is since it was a package of plants. 
The green plant.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, it looks like Rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry but I have to disagree with u aaron.

I have rotundifolia in the same tank and it is not green. It has red all over it. This one is just green and been growing in my tank for a while now. Its also not like my sp. green. Its leaves have lots of structure to it. It keeps a cris crossing patteren


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If that is an emersed grown plant, the leaves could be different from what we see in our tanks.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Looks to me like Ludwigia arcuata before it has colored up. I've seen it like that before. The newer leaves come in narrower and redder. The lower leaves will eventually turn red in high light, but they won't change shape. Has it started to change in appearance since you originally posted?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

No I had it in the tank for a while now, even the new shoots are excatly the same.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmmm... not sure then. Can you get a closer pic of it?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, finals are killer.

Anyway here are some new pics that might help.


































Is it possible that its Rotala macrandra 'Green Narrow Leaf'?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it might be _Didiplis diandra_. The leaf arrangement looks that way, although I'm not quite sure what conditions could make it look like it does.


----------

